# MOTORCYCLE OR BICYCLE? - Where PAS Bikes fit into rules of road and trail...



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Pedal-assisted bicycles and the Law â€" Electric Bike Action

*Lawmakers have drawn the line between electric motorcycles and power-assisted bicycles by comparing one component-where you put your feet. On a motorcycle, this component is called a "footpeg," and on a power-assisted bicycle, it is called a "pedal." Footpegs equal a motorcycle; pedals equal a bicycle.*
*Apparently, sensing the ability of some ingenious type to find a hole in that description, lawmakers in a preventative action closed that loophole in less time than it takes to explain what a mid-mount motor is. The pedals, to be real pedals, have to be connected to a crank, and that crank has to be connected to a drivetrain so that the power-assisted bicycle rider is able to move the bike along under 100 percent human power.*


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Good, cause anything with a motor should be called what it is *Motor*cycle. Pedal Assist was just a way for bike manufacturers to make it sound less menacing. At the end of the day, PAS is just another motorized vehicle.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, from the article you linked it's not really a question of weather it has cranks or foot pegs, it comes down to strictly human powered vs assist.

"The International Mountain Biking Association (IMBA), the largest organization representing mountain bikers to land managers and policy makers says, “Mountain biking is human-powered, and using any power source to assist or replace muscle power means that the activity isn’t mountain biking and requires different management strategies. Therefore, trails that are not managed for motorized use should not be open for bikes that feature any kind of non-human power source.”


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Not this again...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Not this again...


I got the 44count package of popcorn from Costco. It's not bad.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> I got the 44count package of popcorn from Costco. It's not bad.


Microwave? I might just have to get it for these threads.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> I got the 44count package of popcorn from Costco. It's not bad.


 But with real butter or that trans fat junk?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

LTZ470 said:


> Pedal-assisted bicycles and the Law â€" Electric Bike Action
> 
> *Lawmakers have drawn the line between electric motorcycles and power-assisted bicycles by comparing one component-where you put your feet. On a motorcycle, this component is called a "footpeg," and on a power-assisted bicycle, it is called a "pedal." Footpegs equal a motorcycle; pedals equal a bicycle.*
> *Apparently, sensing the ability of some ingenious type to find a hole in that description, lawmakers in a preventative action closed that loophole in less time than it takes to explain what a mid-mount motor is. The pedals, to be real pedals, have to be connected to a crank, and that crank has to be connected to a drivetrain so that the power-assisted bicycle rider is able to move the bike along under 100 percent human power.*


 According to CA. Each state has their own rules. Motor=motorized vehicles here in MA. See you on the roads and ( 6 in the whole state) ORV areas.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Microwave? I might just have to get it for these threads.


Yeah. I like to add some ground cumin, cayenne, and other spices to kick it up a notch.



leeboh said:


> But with real butter or that trans fat junk?


Movie Theater Butter! https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Signature-Butter-Popcorn-3.3-oz,-44-count.product.100333888.html


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I still do popcorn the old fashioned way. I start with good popcorn. I pop nearly every piece and have yet to burn any. 

Side note: always use fresh kernels! They do get stale after awhile.

Thread Jack?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Jack cheese on popcorn? Never tried it, could be good.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

So maybe the real title of this thread should be "MICROWAVE OR STOVE TOP?"


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

If you're a purist you'd definitely pop your corn over open flame.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> If you're a purist you'd definitely pop your corn over open flame.


Dammit. I have an electric stove. I WAS a purist until you pointed that out. Now I have to rethink my entire existence.

I think I'll get an e-bike


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

3 year old article? That's the best you can do?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Nvm


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Might have to stop and buy some popcorn on my way home, not that I'm hoping to get sucked into yet another one of these threads, popcorn just sounds good.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Keep popping yore gums guys...Other states coming on board...bicycle not motor cycle and not banned from Non-motorized trails...

Coming to a single track near you...pass the popcorn please...

http://www.arkleg.state.ar.us/assembly/2017/2017R/Bills/HB2185.pdf


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

SECTION 1. Arkansas Code § 27-20-101(3), concerning the definition of
20 "motorized bicycle", is amended to read as follows:
21 (3)(A) "Motorized bicycle" means every a bicycle with an
22 automatic transmission and a motor which does not displace in excess of fifty
23 cubic centimeters (50 cc).
24 (B) "Motorized bicycle" does not include an electric
25 bicycle as defined in § 27-51-1702; and


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

(2) An electric bicycle is not a motor vehicle; and
32 (3) An electric bicycle or an operator of an electric bicycle is
33 not subject to the provisions of this title relating to insurance, licensing,
34 registration, operator’s licenses, and certificates of title.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

(b) On and after January 1, 2018, a manufacturer or distributor of
5 electric bicycles shall apply a label in at least nine-point type that is
6 permanently affixed in a prominent location to each electric bicycle
7 identifying the:
8 (1) Classification number;
9 (2) Top assisted speed; and
10 (3) Motor wattage of the electric bicycle.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> Movie Theater Butter! https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Signature-Butter-Popcorn-3.3-oz,-44-count.product.100333888.html


Nice! That ups the enjoyment quotient.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

LTZ470 said:


> (b) On and after January 1, 2018, a manufacturer or distributor of
> 5 electric bicycles shall apply a label in at least nine-point type that is
> 6 permanently affixed in a prominent location to each electric bicycle
> 7 identifying the:
> ...


You left out the "opt out" portion that allows local authorities to manage their areas as they deem appropriate to the use.

You also neglect to recognize that this would only apply to state, county or city properties, the existing exclusions in National Forests and B.LM. lands would still be in full effect.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Anyone else have a killer popcorn recipe?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

This is what separates the men from the boys-


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

LBB and J.B., thanks for getting us back on track.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

Oil popped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

If we are posting links to 2014 articles. This one is an oldie, but a goodie! 

Moab Bans Electric Bikes on Mountain Bike Trails - Mountain Bikes News Stories - Vital MTB


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> This is what separates the men from the boys-
> 
> View attachment 1140058


This ^ requires a full review.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

This part?
27-51-1705. Use on bicycle paths.
(a)(1) A class 1 electric bicycle or a class 2 electric bicycle may be used on a bicycle path or multi-use path where bicycles are permitted.

(2) However, the local authority having jurisdiction over a bicycle path or multi-use path may prohibit the operation of a class 1 electric bicycle or a class 2 electric bicycle on that path.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

life behind bars said:


> This ^ requires a full review.


Stainless steel construction. Human powered stirring paddles (no AAS) at the bottom of the pan ensure near 100% poppage. Lightweight, maneuverable. Highly recommended!


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

(B) "Motorized bicycle" does not include an electric bicycle as defined in § 27-51-1702; and


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Dammit LTZ! Stop ruining our thread jack popcorn thread.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to J.B. Weld again.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Wow! That popper has a 25 year warranty too!

https://www.amazon.com/Wabash-Valle...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YEN11MJGEA3TDWYFSRYN


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> This is what separates the men from the boys-
> 
> View attachment 1140058


Can I get an aftermarket dongle for this so it pops faster?

Side note after seeing the Amish Country popcorn - I wonder if the Amish would permit their people to use e-bikes?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> This is what separates the men from the boys-
> 
> View attachment 1140058


I like it, but it's still overly complicated. It's like riding a bike with multiple gears vs. a single speed (how's that for the tie in?). I prefer the single speed. Thus, my stance on e-bikes (another tie-in! I'm on a roll!)


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> I like it, but it's still overly complicated. It's like riding a bike with multiple gears vs. a single speed (how's that for the tie in?). I prefer the single speed. Thus, my stance on e-bikes (another tie-in! I'm on a roll!)


Single speed version

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...2.html&usg=AFQjCNEVjsxH_rOU5r2b9ulkmPD0FN4RgA


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to life behind bars again.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> I like it, but it's still overly complicated. It's like riding a bike with multiple gears vs. a single speed (how's that for the tie in?). I prefer the single speed.


No, it's a ss (1/1 gear ratio). I thought maybe I might need gears but so far I've found the ss to be more than adequate even for long nights behind the screen that involve multiple batches. I've had mine for several years with zero maintenance and no mechanicals.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

(c) A person shall not tamper with or modify an electric bicycle so as to change the motor-powered speed capability or engagement of an electric bicycle, unless he or she appropriately replaces the label indicating the classification required in subsection (b) of this section.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

*Found just the thing for panty-waist popcorn purist...lol...*


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

For your many insignificant contributions to this sub-forum you are hereby awarded one dancing cat.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

watermonkey said:


> Can I get an aftermarket dongle for this so it pops faster?
> 
> Side note after seeing the Amish Country popcorn - I wonder if the Amish would permit their people to use e-bikes?


I'm a fan of the Great Norther Popcorn co bambino machine. Taste like the movies.

Also have Amish family. Hard to plug in on a gas lamp.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Too many gears LTZ, but thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Rake and trail on that thing are horrendous, otherwise it could be legit.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

life behind bars said:


> For your many insignificant contributions to this sub-forum you are hereby awarded one dancing cat.
> 
> Thank you life...I was thinking about you as well...this seemed like a great gift for "life behind bars"....lol...hope you like the color...


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

No motor, I'd ride it.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I had one of these at my fab shop, all the new guys had to try and ride it, drunk. Good times.....


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I think one of the keys is to get the butter right, not too much and evenly mixed throughout the batch. Salt is also important. Sea salt ground medium/fine (#7) is best IME, and the kettle needs to be turned and gently shaken so it can get in all the nooks.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> This is what separates the men from the boys-
> 
> View attachment 1140058


Hmm, this + trainer + bike&#8230;

Guess you may have to gear it down somehow.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think one of the keys is to get the butter right, not too much and evenly mixed throughout the batch. Salt is also important. Sea salt ground medium/fine (#7) is best IME, and the kettle needs to be turned and gently shaken so it can get in all the nooks.


Absolutely. Question: Do you butter first or salt first? It's my opinion that buttering first allows the salt to adhere a bit better.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> Absolutely. It's my opinion that buttering first allows the salt to adhere a bit better.


Yes!


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

life behind bars said:


> No motor, I'd ride it.


Figured as much...lol...


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

That's the difference that separates you from normal people.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

So, is this the E version?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, butter first then salt.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

How is it that no one has mentioned putting cholula sauce on their popcorn yet? Life changing I tell yah. Not too heavy unless you absolutely need more. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think one of the keys is to get the butter right, not too much and evenly mixed throughout the batch. Salt is also important. Sea salt ground medium/fine (#7) is best IME, and the kettle needs to be turned and gently shaken so it can get in all the nooks.


I've got a Whirlypop, similar to the other hand cranked popcorn creator you posted. Here's my protip for salt distribution: Take any salt and in a motar and pestle, gind it to dust. FINE. Al Pacino style fine. Add 1/8 teaspoon (to taste) WHEN you add the popcorn and the steam will vaporize the salt then deposit it evenly over every piece. Then regardless of the butter situation, you've got salty corn.

This is also how you make kettle corn btw, add 1/4 cup sugar at the same stage.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Lot's of good information here. I'm done with microwave popcorn.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

> On a motorcycle, this component is called a "footpeg," and on a power-assisted bicycle, it is called a "pedal." Footpegs equal a motorcycle; pedals equal a bicycle.


Or, if it's a bicycle (two wheels), has pedals and has a motor it's a moped. Really a motorcycle.

I should know. Look at my name.

BTW Costco also has some great margarita mix to go with that popcorn.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> How is it that no one has mentioned putting cholula sauce on their popcorn yet? Life changing I tell yah. Not too heavy unless you absolutely need more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I just wish they had Cholula in dry spice form. I like Cholula, but I'm not into soggy.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

*Yer gonna need more popcorn folks...*

In the U.S., e-bikes have seen the largest sales increase of any bike type, growing by more than 100 percent in dollars and more than 70 percent in units since 2014. Most major U.S. bicycle brands sell e-bikes, and bicycle manufacturers have moved or are positioning themselves to move to the U.S. to capitalize on the growing market.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

LTZ470 said:


> In the U.S., e-bikes have seen the largest sales increase of any bike type, growing by more than 100 percent in dollars and more than 70 percent in units since 2014. Most major U.S. bicycle brands sell e-bikes, and bicycle manufacturers have moved or are positioning themselves to move to the U.S. to capitalize on the growing market.


Bicycles are a niche market, especially in the U.S. where emotorbikes are a niche within a niche. And 70% of nothing is still nothing.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I do like the flavor of Cholula, I'll give it a go. Maybe a dry version? Chili powder and ?



Harryman said:


> I've got a Whirlypop, similar to the other hand cranked popcorn creator you posted. Here's my protip for salt distribution: Take any salt and in a motar and pestle, gind it to dust. FINE. Al Pacino style fine. Add 1/8 teaspoon (to taste) WHEN you add the popcorn and the steam will vaporize the salt then deposit it evenly over every piece. Then regardless of the butter situation, you've got salty corn.


I'd like to try that too but I don't have a mortar and pestle.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> I do like the flavor of Cholula, I'll give it a go. Maybe a dry version? Chili powder and ?
> 
> I'd like to try that too but I don't have a mortar and pestle.


Grind it with the back of a spoon, it works rather well.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I think dry Cholula would be good but the liquid isn't so bad, it's just like when you get a piece saturated with butter. Plus, it makes it finger licking good. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

LTZ470 said:


> In the U.S., e-bikes have seen the largest sales increase of any bike type, growing by more than 100 percent in dollars and more than 70 percent in units since 2014. Most major U.S. bicycle brands sell e-bikes, and bicycle manufacturers have moved or are positioning themselves to move to the U.S. to capitalize on the growing market.


On MTBR, popcorn has seen the largest sales increase of any snack type, growing by more than 100 percent in dollars and more than 70 percent in units since LTZ470 started posting ebike threads. Most major U.S. snack brands sell popcorn, and snack manufacturers have moved or are positioning themselves to move to the U.S. to capitalize on the growing market.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> On MTBR, popcorn has seen the largest sales increase of any snack type, growing by more than 100 percent in dollars and more than 70 percent in units since LTZ470 started posting ebike threads. Most major U.S. snack brands sell popcorn, and snack manufacturers have moved or are positioning themselves to move to the U.S. to capitalize on the growing market.


"Kettle Corn" is my go-to.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> On MTBR, popcorn has seen the largest sales increase of any snack type, growing by more than 100 percent in dollars and more than 70 percent in units since LTZ470 started posting ebike threads. Most major U.S. snack brands sell popcorn, and snack manufacturers have moved or are positioning themselves to move to the U.S. to capitalize on the growing market.


I think you mean epopcorn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

krel said:


> I think you mean epopcorn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no, not us purists! We couldn't handle it if epopcorn tasted better, and that's why we don't want it.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

you girls are full of dookie...popcorn dookie I might add...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Oh no, not us purists! We couldn't handle it if epopcorn tasted better, and that's why we don't want it.


epopcorn will make you lazy and fat. I think I'll go tell me local theaters that I can bring my epopcorn into their theater and they can't stop me.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> On MTBR, popcorn has seen the largest sales increase of any snack type, growing by more than 100 percent in dollars and more than 70 percent in units since LTZ470 started posting ebike threads. Most major U.S. snack brands sell popcorn, and snack manufacturers have moved or are positioning themselves to move to the U.S. to capitalize on the growing market.


This is directly from the US Popcorn assoc. Good info, btw.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chazpat again.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

What's everyones preferred oil? I've been using coconut and sunflower lately.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> What's everyones preferred oil? I've been using coconut and sunflower lately.


We bought a 96oz jar of organic coconut oil at the local Latino grocery store for $18.99.

Use it for all sorts of stuff, but popcorn is one of its best uses.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

As I mentioned, I still hand pop, old-school style. I literally put a half dollar sized puddle of Canola oil in the pan. Then, I put three kernals in and wait for them to pop. Once they pop, I put a 1/3 cup of kernals in and start popping. Takes three minutes tops. 

I use Canola because it has a higher temp before scorching than some other oils in my pantry. I like Olive oil, but it burns at a lower temp.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

chuckha62 said:


> As I mentioned, I still hand pop, old-school style. I literally put a half dollar sized puddle of Canola oil in the pan. Then, I put three kernals in and wait for them to pop. Once they pop, I put a 1/3 cup of kernals in and start popping. Takes three minutes tops.
> 
> I use Canola because it has a higher temp before scorching than some other oils in my pantry. I like Olive oil, but it burns at a lower temp.


That's exactly what we do, too.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Olive and coconut, since that's all I have in the house.


----------

